# 12 new free BN classics available - Women Who Inspired Us - 8/20



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

12 more free B&N classics are now available (on 8/20). This week's featured collection is "Women Who Inspired Us".

You can download them at: http://www.bn.com/freelibrary

Have fun!


----------

